# What other cool devices do you have besides Kindle?



## Gregor (Feb 28, 2009)

Me?  I have a few TiVos.  Can't figure out how I'd watch TV without 'em!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I thinks it cool I have a remote for my ceiling light/fan (never had that until we moved back to the US. couple years back)....I just keep losing the remote.


----------



## Lindalkcruise (Nov 11, 2008)

We have a DVR also in the Living room, I don't think I could live with out it!
I have a itouch I love as much as my Kindle!
My Keurig and Tassimo side by side in the kitchen!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I have an ipod nano.  And a blackberry.  I have t-mobile service, so I can talk for free thru my router at home, which is an excellent way to save money.  In fact, once t-mobile got the system to where it could handle phone calls (it was rough the first few months.), I turned off my Bellsouth phone service.
And my brother and I installed a satellite radio receiver in the car.

But the giant dish on the roof sure is hell on drag.


----------



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

I like gadgets...lets see I have:

Ipod Classic (120gig)
Nintendo DS Light (with Invisible Shield)
Sony PSP 3000 (also with an Invisible Shield)
a point and shoot Samsung Camera (a cheap woot purchase)
my cell phone (it's not fancy...just a LG flip phone)

I've taken to carrying a second bag for just all my gadgets in addition to my laptop bag (the laptop is a work issued one.)

Edit: Oh yeah...at home (since I see the post about a DVR) I have:

46" LCD
19" LCD for mom133d to be able to watch the news from bed in the AM
Nice upconverting Reciever
PS3 (won it at a company gathering)
Xbox 360
Wii
DVD player
Tivo HD
three desktop computers (one home built, one Dell mini tower, and one older Refurb) all running wireless so I don't have to run cables.


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm not cool. 
DVR
ipod (older generation)
Laptop
cell phone ( a real grandma one )
PDA - That I used to read ebooks on


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

2nd gen IPod
30 gig zune
TiVo
that netflix box I forget what it is called
1st gen PsP
DS Lite
Wii with WiiFit
PS3
XBox 360


----------



## honyock (Oct 29, 2008)

The cool device that I don't have, but is at the top of my wish list, is the Palm Pre. It is Palm's answer to the IPhone and it got rave reviews at a tech convention in January. I've run my life and business on various Palm products for years now and it sounds like with the Pre, they finally got their act together for a next-gen smartphone. 

Problem is, it comes to Sprint probably by early summer, and I'm locked into Verizon for now. So I'll have to wait until Palm's exclusivity agreement with Sprint runs out and hopefully Verizon will have it by late in the year. 

Sam


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Let's see...

iMac desktop
Macbook (DH's laptop)
my Asus 10" netbook
iPod classic (80G)
iPod shuffle (the tiny one - is that 2nd gen??)
Creative Zen Vision M (my first video mp3 player, it's still around here somewhere)
3 DVRs (we're sick, I know)
Dish network satellite TV
50" DLP TV w/surround sound
XM radio in both cars (Sirius XM now but we've had XM for awhile)
Apple TV (love this one!)
Palm Treo (my cell/smartphone - first cell I've ever become attached to)
DH loves his iPhone

Almost all of these were things DH wanted - he's the household gadget guru & I'm behind the power curve on most any tech toy - the Kindle is probably the only "cool device" I've wanted before him.  And he was totally surprised when I expressed interest in a netbook recently.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Okay I forgot about my keurig. Love that thing.
wii (with rock band, guitar hero, and wii fit)
my sometimes responsive cell phone.
my zune.
hp dv6000 laptop (its evil beware)
dvr
Nothing out of the ordinary


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Back in the 80's, my aunt asked my great grandmother, who was 92 at the time, what was the best invention of her lifetime.  She immediately answered "indoor plumbing"

Ask me the same question and there would not be an immediate answer for the one best invention of my lifetime, but my list would be:

DVR (It changed my life!)
Kindle (Ditto)
iPhone (Ditto)

I have had some lifechanging purchases  

This past week I went to a new specialist for some medical problems that I have been diagnosed with and my regular doctor hadn't faxed him my bloodwork results.  Luckily, I had typed all my results into my iPhone notes for the specialists appointment on my calendar!  He requested his nurse to get the official results faxed to him, but in the meantime, he was way impressed with my iPhone!!!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

A great Dell laptop, and my brain


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

My Sony Walkman from the early 90's


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Meemo said:


> XM radio in both cars (Sirius XM now but we've had XM for awhile)


My wife has had XM for years and I discovered today (I don't drive her car much) that my favorite channels have been dumped! I really liked Fred, Ethel and Lucy; the replacements aren't nearly as good.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Kindle, TV, Digital Camera, Compact Presario laptop, Nintendo Wii and PS3, and an old Ipod LOL


----------



## lb505 (Feb 23, 2009)

Couple of DVRs, 5 Blackberrys and 2 Nokia smartphones (I need to get on ebay), 2 HDTVs, blueray, laptop, desktop, netbook, Sirius, mp3 players...
I have a coffee pot that grinds seconds before it brews every morning at 6:45 and my car has remote starter.
and then there are the other TVs and stereos and computers in storage...
and I live by myself...need to have a garage sale!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> My wife has had XM for years and I discovered today (I don't drive her car much) that my favorite channels have been dumped! I really liked Fred, Ethel and Lucy; the replacements aren't nearly as good.


Yeah I liked Lucy too, better than the replacement (never listened to Fred & Ethel as much - and the names alone were just so great!). I listen to Sirius in the house (on Dish Network) - some of the merger pretty much went backwards from how I'd have liked to have seen it. Go figure...


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

A whole bunch of junk!

2 laptops, a Mac, a netbook, an all-in-one computer, some other computers, an iPhone, iPods, Kindle (duh), DVR, 2 Blu-Ray players, 2 HD TVs, 5 (yes, 5) digital cameras, 2 XM radios, PS3, a telescope. Probably some other junk, too, like the USB plasma ball thingies.


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

lap top
nintendo ds
ipod
cell phone
garmin gps
satelite tv
wireless internet
flip video camera
digital camera


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I thinks it cool I have a remote for my ceiling light/fan (never had that until we moved back to the US. couple years back)....I just keep losing the remote.


I used to like the remote ceiling fan until it started turning on and off all by itself. Somebody in my area has a garage door opener or something that is on the same frequency....very annoying!


----------



## MMXXVII (Feb 13, 2009)

Kindle
iPhone
Canon DSLR camera with 5 lenses
DH


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

OK, I have a black  IPod Nano
An Ipod shuffle {the one shaped like a pack of gum}
Another teeny tiny IPod shuffle {lime green} It went to Italy with me and was a big hit with Italian teenagers   I almost got mobbed by a crowd of boys coming out of school one day!
A 13 inch Mac book
an IMac
A Sony Viao laptop; a BIG one because it was bought before I had my cataracts removed and I needed the bright screen
A Kindle 1
A Kindle 2
I do have a cell phone but it is not cool... 

Patricia


----------



## didir1010 (Feb 21, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> I used to like the remote ceiling fan until it started turning on and off all by itself. Somebody in my area has a garage door opener or something that is on the same frequency....very annoying!


My sister used to live in an attached townhouse complex and she had a REALLY old garage door opener. She had to be very very careful because her next door neighbor's garage door opener was the same one and they were on the same frequency. It was hilarious to watch her try to shield it to make sure she didn't open her neighbors... and even funnier when all that didn't work and her neighbor's door would open instead of hers!


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Here's my stuff...

- An Octopod Nutto - Plays 8 songs at the same time in additon to the 6 you already have.

- Alpo iBone - Dog forwards all bill collector's calls to hole in the backyard.

- A Harlot-Peckard laptop - Answers the question, when you turn it on, does it return the favor?

- Uzi Point 'n Shoot camera - Like candid pics. of folks wetting themselves?

- Sony ESP - Shows your score w/ out having to waste the time.

- 46" LSD Flatscreen - Only shows David Lynch movies.


----------



## L Brandt (Feb 24, 2009)

Besides my Kindle2
my Palm Centro Can't live without it


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

DVR
Tablet PC
All-in-one computor
Remote for a lamp
Juke Cell phone
Skinny touch screen digital point and shoot camera (but new ones have recently come out that make mine look like it needs a diet)
Bread machine (okay may not be too cool... but lets me have home-made style bread all the time)
Pasta maker (another not to cool one, but made my life much easier)
Flat panel HD TV


And that is just my list - doesn't count the kid's.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I've got the usual assortment: ipod, Tivo, Directv, computers. 

My more unusual items would be:

Litter Robot (people give you grief for the cost of your kindle, tell them I spent that on my litterbox)
Fridge: I include my fridge just because of one neat tech feature; it measures out water for me.  Need a 1/4 cup water for a recipe, ignore the measuring cup, just tell the fridge and hold the bowl under the dispenser.  

Lara Amber


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

WAY cool Lara!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I am lauphing i don't know what some of the things you are listing. As I said I have my kindle for reading and an Ipod for listing while I walk.

I would like to try a Nintendo ds lite or i  I would also like to see what "tivo" is

sylvia


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

didir1010 said:


> My sister used to live in an attached townhouse complex and she had a REALLY old garage door opener. She had to be very very careful because her next door neighbor's garage door opener was the same one and they were on the same frequency. It was hilarious to watch her try to shield it to make sure she didn't open her neighbors... and even funnier when all that didn't work and her neighbor's door would open instead of hers!


That's too funny! Sounds like something that would happen to my sister...



TM said:


> Bread machine (okay may not be too cool... but lets me have home-made style bread all the time)
> Pasta maker (another not to cool one, but made my life much easier)


I don't use my breadmaker as much as I used to, but I LOVE my Kitchenaid mixer. I can make cookies in under an hour (from taking out the recipe to turning off the oven)!!! My hubby likes it a lot too, but since I've got my K2, I haven't been spending much time in the kitchen...

And I totally want a pasta maker....YUM! 

Otherwise we're pretty boring...our digital camera isn't working anymore...white lines down the screen when you look at the pictures. Will have to start looking for a new one.

We did just get a Acer One 8.9 inch laptop, but that's my husband's new toy (and it keeps him off the laptop when I want to download all my freebies to my K2!!!).


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I so want Laura's frig!



frojazz said:


> And I totally want a pasta maker....YUM!


They are great if you eat a lot of pasta (we practically live on it)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I think we should make a thread for "devices you have, but never use."


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I think we should make a thread for "devices you have, but never use."


Like exercise equipment & DVD's?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I may not as much I should but I do use the exercise equipment - elliptical. Oh I forgot we have the Nintendo Wii (Wii fit)
Sylvia


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I just got the Bose Portable SoundDock.  I justified this because I'm keeping K1 and not upgrading this time.  We'll see what K3 brings.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Hmmmmm...where to start? Kindle being my favorite of course...

*Laptop* with all the bells and whistles (none of which I use...but are there)
*DVR*
*Big Screen TVs* (2) 57" Sony one in Master Bedroom one in Family Room
*Mp3 player * (like it better than ipod) removable battery
*Digital Camera* Kodak DX7590 older but great pics
*Remote Car Starter* (love it...) Heat's cranked in the winter, AC in the summer
*Front Loading washer and dryer set*...new (huge)
*Floormate* (will risk life saving it if ever a fire)
*Roomba* cleans without me...more time for Kindle
*Bread Machine* makes the best UNO deepdish pizza dough

Many Kitchen Gadgets right down to a pickle grabber...Everyone tells me that when I kick the bucket; they are going to put a gadget in with me.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> *Front Loading washer and dryer set*...new (huge)


How could I have forgotten that - we just got a set a few months ago - LOVE them. Bigger, faster, quieter - I'm in love. Well, almost.
Speaking of cleaning stuff, I also have a robot vacuum - it works pretty well. What I do LOVE is my Shark Steam mop - we replaced all our carpet with laminate flooring & I love that little thing for cleaning the floor without leaving behind but clean (no residue from cleaning solution). One of those as-seen-on-TV things that actually works. (I like my Spin 'n Store too.)


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Ones I actually use...
Kindle 2
Macbook, 13-inch
iPod video, 30 gig
Canon powershot SD 1000
T-Mobile Sidekick LX
PS2

But what I really want is a Slap Chop! https://www.slapchop.com/ver11/index.asp


----------



## dfwillia (Jan 10, 2009)

I definitely am a gadget junkie.
I have or am getting:

Kindle 2
Canon Powershot SD970IS (pre-ordered)
Nintendo DSi Matte Black (pre-ordered)...my first videogame system system
Dell Inspiron laptop 17"
Apple iPod Touch 16 MB (selling this soon to get iphone)
Verizon XV6800 Smartphone


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Meemo:  Thanks; I forgot my ROOMBA...I'll go back and add it to my list.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

LCD TVs - 52", 47", 32"
Media Center with 300 movies on it
Pioneer audio/video receiver 
3 laptops - 2 17" Toshiba's one Gateway
2 scanners
2 printers
10 external hard drives - approx 3 terabytes of storage
Video capture hardware/software
2 Sony video cameras
Sony Digital camera
3 DVD/VCR combos
Front load washer/dryer
3 cell phones, me, my wife and our grandson
Saturn Vue with car phone and xm radio
Xbox 360
3 PDA's


----------

